# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Monolingual Dictionary

## начало

Can anyone tell me where I can get my hands on a monolingual Russian dictionary in England. No bookshops seem to be able to order them and I can't find one on any internet sites. I can only find them on Russian sites and they won't accept payments from my debit card. 
Does anyone know any English sites which might sell them?

----------


## chaika

Will NYC do?
Ozhegov is a pretty standard one. I had it when I was in college, and I have a newer one still.  http://www.kniga.com/books/product.asp? ... &sku=C1645

----------


## Lampada

On-line:  http://dic.academic.ru/library.nsf/ogegova/  http://dic.academic.ru/library.nsf/ushakov/  http://dic.academic.ru/library.nsf/enc2p/

----------


## начало

Thanks chaika, 
Thanks Lampada, 
You've both been really helpful!

----------

